# Jobs in Singapore



## George Joseph

Is there any Indian national who got recent recruitment to singapore from India or middle east through a recruiting agency?


----------



## myqute

Not that I know of!! Easier to get employment from direct interviews with companies who need Indian Nationals (or Middle Easterners). Eg. translators, costume sewers, accountants, professional care-givers for embassy staff's children, etc I think it's best to call and ask for people who can refer you to them.


Copy my signature n Dominate the world! lol


----------



## alec11

I never met indian people in Singapore.
but I can find Indian people easily in America.
by the way, i can't find any multinational company from India.
if you know something please tell me here.


----------



## maneeratc_apac

I used to work there two years ago. Lots of Indian in S'pore and also search firmes in S'pore directly recruit Indian people for IT sector. 

For the middle-east people, I met a couple of them but not quite sure about the rest of people in this group in S'pore. 

Hope this helps


----------

